
Show HN: CVE-Raptor - cvs268
https://github.com/TheCodeArtist/cve-raptor
======
cvs268
CVE-Raptor - Tool to monitor CVE announcements and automatically notify the
user when a binary/package/library/domain is affected by a newly disclosed
vulnerability.

Current MVP fetches the public CVRF database, parses it for any newly
disclosed CVEs (since the previous run) and reports the results.

Current MVP also supports searching for any newly published/modified CVEs
containing a specific keyword.

    
    
      - Built with love using Python3.
      - Licensed under CC BY-SA.
    

Feedback on the current implementation or other modes of usage is most
welcome...

~~~
rgawdzik
Interesting alternative to appcanary.com !

